# new comuter for my bro ~($500)



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

I am building a new lower end gaming PC for my bro.  He likes to play halo 1, black and white 2, and maybe some cod4.  He will either be having my 20" 1600x1200 lcd, or my dads 19" 1280x1024 lcd.   Now heres the deal, with his purchase im getting a 4850 to put in to my PC, which he will not be knowing that i will be taking for myself.

so far i have thought of getting these parts, and going AMD because they seem cheeper and their on board 8000 series onboard graphics seems better than what intel chipsets have to offer (7000 series).  my question is are the 8300 on board graphics good enough to play halo and black and white 2 on higher settings confortably?  If he plays cod4 it would be ok if he got around medium settings.  maybe full res and no AA?


cpu  Athlon 64x2 5000 Brisbane
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103211

2x1 gig supertalent PC 6400 4-4-3-8
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820609026

mobo- ASUS M3N78 PRO AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 8300 HDMI
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131320

HDD Seagate Barracuda 7200.10    80gig
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148231

DVD burner
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827118012

Power supply DYNAPOWER USA EP-50X.C563-BX 500W
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817255010

Rosewill Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147073

Keyboard/ mouse
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126017

Then the 4850 for me   (he will miss out on the rebate which ends today because my dad wont order till tomorrow for some dumb reason)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121253



Total is $539.00


----------



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813130188R


or should i go for a mobo such as this with dual channel ram support and hd 2100 onboard gpu?


----------



## JC316 (Oct 1, 2008)

I would certainly get a better PSU for that rig. You don't want a $19 power supply to kill the other $500 rig.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Oct 1, 2008)

about that power supply-



> Efficiency > 68%



It'll fry that system nicely. This is the cheapest powersupply I would get.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817709016

Also, that brisbane isn't a black edition, no unlocked multi on it I believe. You might want to get a black edition brisbane to be able to OC it so it has a chance of keeping up.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 1, 2008)

I personally own that psu and have had it for almost a year and half. It gets the job done. No instabilities when overclocking and only reason I switched it over was because of better video cards that consume more power.


----------



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

do you think its ok to go amd on this one?  ive heard the intel chips clock way higher than the brisbanes.  

Will that on board graphics be up to the games he wants to play? thats my main concern


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is the machine I have been building for people with $500 budgets:

CPU: Core 2 Duo E5200
Video: eVGA 9600GSO
Mobo: ASUS P5Q SE
DVD Drive: LD DVD Burner
HDD: Seagate 160GB 7200.10
PSU: FSP 500w
RAM: GeIL 4GB DDR2-800
Case: Rosewill Black Mid-Tower

Of course you can up the GPU to something a little more powerful, like the 9800GT and still keep the price shipped around $550.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 1, 2008)

But yah the 4850 would be underpowered with that PSU.


----------



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> But yah the 4850 would be underpowered with that PSU.



the 4850 is not going into that machine, its going into mine for CF, im just taking the 4850 as pay for building the PC for him.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 1, 2008)

Ohhh well good to go then. It can power up to an "8600GT" no problems


----------



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ohhh well good to go then. It can power up to an "8600GT" no problems



ok well idc about the PSU, i know it can handle with watev card you said, i just wanna know if the onboard graphics on the mobo will work well for what he wants to do because i will not be putting in an additional gpu.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 1, 2008)

No, I don't think the onboard graphics will handle COD4 at full res.


----------



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> No, I don't think the onboard graphics will handle COD4 at full res.



will they be able to play the other games at full res?  what if i got a cheep $20 -30 gpu?


----------



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

such as 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121249

or this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102064

or 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102729


----------



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

to use the nvidia hybrid sli on the mobo is that like the onboard gpu working with the pcie gpu?  do i have to get an Nvidia gpu to do that also?


----------



## NinkobEi (Oct 1, 2008)

quasar923 said:


> the 4850 is not going into that machine, its going into mine for CF, im just taking the 4850 as pay for building the PC for him.



you're charging him $160 to build a pc? lol wow, I'll do it for half of that


----------



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

Ninkobwi said:


> you're charging him $160 to build a pc? lol wow, I'll do it for half of that



well im paying him some back about 100$.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 1, 2008)

quasar923 said:


> such as
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121249
> 
> ...



Why not this? It's essentially an XT with underclocked core (WHich you could more than likely easily clock back up to 700 without any temp gains).
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814260075


----------



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

can someone recomend a gpu under $50 that will be able to comfortably handle halo 1, and black and white 2 on decent settings.  and possibly play cod4 on lower settings if it cant thats fine he doesnt desire playing it that much anyways. he much prefers halo and black&white 2


----------



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Why not this? It's essentially an XT with underclocked core (WHich you could more than likely easily clock back up to 700 without any temp gains).
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814260075



will i be able to use the hybrid sli on the mobo?  if not its not worth it to get that mobo in my opinion and maybe save a few bucks and get a cheeper mobo with out that high end on board graphics or another mobo same price but better with out onboard?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 1, 2008)

Only other one actually worthwhile in that range.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130287



quasar923 said:


> will i be able to use the hybrid sli on the mobo?  if not its not worth it to get that mobo in my opinion and maybe save a few bucks and get a cheeper mobo with out that high end on board graphics or another mobo same price but better with out onboard?



Better without the onboard and using a dedicated card IMO.


----------



## DOM (Oct 1, 2008)

why are you getting a 2nd 4850 ?

is he paying for it ?


----------



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

DOM said:


> why are you getting a 2nd 4850 ?
> 
> is he paying for it ?



so i can put it in CF, hes paying for part of it one as a thanks for building my comp and 2 because he simply has the money and i dont.


----------



## DOM (Oct 1, 2008)

quasar923 said:


> so i can put it in CF, hes paying for part of it one as a thanks for building my comp and 2 because he simply has the money and i dont.





> with his purchase im getting a 4850 to put in to my PC, which he will not be knowing that i will be taking for myself.


well it doesnt seem your such a good bro :shadedshu

i would let him keep it cuz why do you need CF


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 1, 2008)

if you want him to go onboard, he wont be playing games on anything but the lowest setting.  However, i have an 8800GTS 512 up for sale, on par with the 4850, for sale $100 until midnight.


----------



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

DOM said:


> well it doesnt seem your such a good bro :shadedshu
> 
> i would let him keep it cuz why do you need CF




ok fine ill keep wat i got now.  ill just get a zalman 9700 cpu cooler to replace the stock hsf and OC my cpu.

I was feeling kinda bad about it

I just wanted a nice fast comp to brag about.


could i get a 8500 or 8600 for a physX card?


----------



## quasar923 (Oct 1, 2008)

ok now i will get him:


gpu 9600gso
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121251

raidmax hybrid 2 530 watt psu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817152028

Asus p43 mobo
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131329

intel e2180 cpu
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116052


all the other stuff like ram, case, hdd, and dvd burner are the same


----------



## 3870x2 (Oct 1, 2008)

quasar923 said:


> ok fine ill keep wat i got now.  ill just get a zalman 9700 cpu cooler to replace the stock hsf and OC my cpu.
> 
> I was feeling kinda bad about it
> 
> ...



yes you can.


----------



## DOM (Oct 1, 2008)

newtekie1 said:


> Here is the machine I have been building for people with $500 budgets:
> 
> CPU: Core 2 Duo E5200
> Video: eVGA 9600GSO
> ...





quasar923 said:


> ok fine ill keep wat i got now.  ill just get a zalman 9700 cpu cooler to replace the stock hsf and OC my cpu.
> 
> I was feeling kinda bad about it
> 
> ...


 cuz im sure one 4850 is good for right now 

but newtekie1 500 rig looks nice


----------



## ChromeDome (Oct 1, 2008)

quasar923 said:


> ok now i will get him:
> 
> 
> gpu 9600gso
> ...


i think you're doing your 'bro proud compared to where you started. good job with the vid card and everything

however,  don't be taken in by the Raidmax, its led, and modular design. you cannot get a truly quality 530w modular psu for $44, much less $29. newegg user reviews aside (which aren't exactly sterling for this unit in some cases) i like this choice instead:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371006

430w is plenty and it would prolly outperform the Raidmax under heavy load anyway. its not fancy and not modular. but if you look under its specificattions list you will see this:

*Dual 12V outputs: 12V2 for Motherboard and peripherals; 12V1 for processor
Industrial-grade protection circuitry prevents damage resulting from short circuits, power overloads, over voltage, and under voltage
80 Plus Certified is the newest standard in power supply efficiency.
At least 80% high efficiency at any load, will save you money on your electrical bill.
Reduce heat in your computer's system.
Universal input
PF value up to 99%*

and if you look under the Raidmax you will see this:

* 	Dual 12V output circuits provide added system stability
Huge 135mm silent blue LED fan
Durable black stain finish
Hexflo honey comb cutouts for maximum airflow
High grade black mesh wrapped cabling
Modular cables
Power Material: Stained Black SECC Steel*


so i think you can see where Antec put their money (IN the actual power supply) and where Raidmax put theirs. and while the Raidmax claims to be "up to 80% efficient" the Antec is "Certified 80%"  at any load. which means its not just a claim, its official for its power delivery range

plus the Antec is the same price and has a one year longer warranty. you never know with these things. the Raidmax could last three years and the Antec could punk out in one. but its more likely to be vice versa

when it comes to psu's its better to start smart then to end dumb imo. with the Antec you have a lot less chance of ending dumb

yeah she's not pretty but she's good


----------

